# first sail fish



## nutcheeze (Aug 7, 2009)

wish i was actually surf fishing today but instead was hanging out with the family at the beach. messing around on the paddle board and just goofing off. paddled out to the second sandbar today on my paddleboard with my 11 year old son on the front of it. we sat there for a while when a dark shadow showed up on my left out of no where. instant thought was, shark. already saw a 5 footer that morning so just assumed it was, but it came right up beside us about 6 feet away. couldnt believe my eyes! freaking sailfish! it was about 4 to 5 feet long and absolutely beautiful!!! never seen one in person but would have given anything to actually caught it on a rod and reel. would have drug me half way cross the gulf on that paddle board but oh well!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool !! Would have been fun !!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Scott


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow that's awesome!


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Great story!! They put on one hell of a show when hooked!


----------



## KingMackKiller (May 17, 2012)

Thats really cool to see them up close like that! Maybe we should be looking on the 2nd sandbar on the pier instead of the end haha


----------

